# [SOLVED] Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

Every time I start up my computer, this message pops up after the loading screen:

Explorer.exe-Bad Image

C:\Windows\system32\BROWSEUI.dll is either not designed to run or on Windows or it contains an error. Try to installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the softwar vendor for support.

I got this message yesterday and I don't know why it keeps popping up every time I start up my computer. I know before this happen every time I tried to open any icon on my desktop it keep saying Bad Image Error but I didn't think anything of it at the time. Now it is not even letting me go that far to even get to the desktop. It stops loading after the Windows Vista logo goes away and then the above error message pops up. What do I need to do to fix this please?

Thanks,

Shanitalg


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Greetings shanitalg, :welcome: to TSF.

First suggestion would be to power off the computer; then, turn it back on tapping the *F8* key repeatedly, until you get to a black screen with listings; Safe Mode; Safe Mode with Networking; Last known good configuration etc.
Select *Last known good configuration*, and let the machine boot up by itself.
Hopefully this might cure your problem, if not there are other things that can be done.

Could you please give us the details of your computer; such as, Make; Model, and if it is a Desktop or a Laptop.
Try the suggestion, and post back with the result, and the other information that is required.

Kind Regards,


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Thank you for replying back. When I keep clicking F8 it brings me to a black and blue screen, a Boot Menu. It saids to select a Boot First Device. 

-Removale
-Floppy Disks
-Hard Disk
-SATA 3: Hitachi HDP725025GLA380
-CDROM
-1st Master: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A

Then when I choose the second option it just restarts the computer and I am back to the same error message as before. Is there another option I should choose, I am not seeing the safe mode option on this screen.

My friend gave me this computer so the only thing I see on the CPU as a brand name is CyberPower its a Desktop.


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Oh hold on I F4 Exit out of this screen and it gave me the screen you are talking about I am trying it now and I will reply back to let you know what happens.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Do you have a Windows Vista Disc?
If you do, put the Disc in the CDROM Drive, and power up the computer and see if you can get into a screen that has a list including "Repair"; follow the on-screen prompts.

*EDIT:* I just saw your post, Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Ok I click option *Last known good configuration and it changes screens and goes the the Windows lego and then goes right back to the error message. *


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Read my Post above.


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

This morning when I went back to the computer after looking at your reply, I notice this message was up there:

16 Bit MS-DOS Subsystem

taskeng.exe
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction. CS:11fe IP:0122 OP: ff ff766b OE Choose to terminate the application.

Before this error message came up a black taskeng.exe appeared up behind it. Then I clicked closed.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

OK shanitalg,

Do you have a Vista™ Disc?


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

I don't have the actual Windows Vista disc. All I have is this CyberPower Inc disc provided by them that is a recovery disc, I am going to try F8 it again and choose to boot with cdrom and see if this disc will work and I will reply back to let you know what happens.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

OK Good Luck with it. :wave:


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

After the recovery disc got finish with its installation for Windows Vista again, this came up:

Setup.exe-Corrupt files

The file of directory C:\\Windows.old.000\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\V2.0.50727 is corrupt and unreadable. Please run the chkdsk utility.

Then the computer restarted and a black screen came up saying:

Checking file system on C:

I am guessing this is the Chkdsk utility it was talking about. It started deleting a lot of index entries and then started recovering files. The the computer restarted as a brand new computer, it worked! 

Is there anything I can do in the future so this won't happen again?


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Oh thanks for all your help!!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Explorer.exe-Bad Image Error Message*

Hey shanitalg,

That's great news! :4-clap:

I would suggest that you make a backup of _all_ your files, and do a weekly routine of cleaning all the temporary files off the computer, and defrag the HDD regularly.
I still had one other trick up my sleeve; it is, * sfc /scannow*, this is the built-in System File Checker, it checks that all the core Windows® system files are not corrupt, and if they are it will automatically replace them with clean ones.

If your game enough, you could run the SFC in a few days, just remember the space between the _SFC_ and the */*scannow.

I am elated that we rectified and solved your problem...a job well done by you! :laugh:
Enjoy a few trouble free times with the computer.

I sincerely wish you and your family all the very best for a Safe and Joyful Christmas.
It has been my pleasure to have helped you.

Sincerest Regards,


----------



## shanitalg (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your help and I will try that out as well. I hope you have a safe and merry Christmas as well!!


----------

